# Holden Roofing Youth Hunt Giveaway



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Brett is on the road and asked me to get this posted up so the guesses can start and we can get a lucky 2Cool youngster on to their hunting trip on the Holden Roofing pasture&#8230;.

We are offering a hunt for a management whitetail deer on our Holden Roofing company pasture down in Maverick County for 1 lucky youth 2Cooler, ages 6-16 and one legal guardian (space is limited). The hunt will be held on the 11th and 12th of November 2011... Your hunt will start when you arrive at the gate that afternoon with Dotcom meeting you and taking y'all to the lodge to get settled in to your private room with a flat screen on the wall and fridge in the corner with bunk beds...That evening, if you make it to the ranch in time to hunt, we will head out to the stand... If not, we will be cooking dinner out in the camp and hitting the sack for the early ride through the pasture looking for the youngsters Deer... We feel sure he or she will get a crack at one on the first sitting !!! But no guarantees... The ranch is in Maverick Co. near Carrizo Springs Texas... The youngster could also get a shot a wild hogs, bobcat, Javalina, and coyotes while on this hunt... We are planning this as one of our first management hunts of the year, so you never know, but it might be a good idea to enter a couple of the deer contests on your way down... 

Here's how you win&#8230;Dotcom sent me this picture of a pile of shed horns from the ranch this morning. He has counted the horns and wrote the number on a piece of paper and stroed it in a secure location, he won't even tell Brett or I the number. The 2Cooler that comes closest (without going over) to the number of horns in this pile wins. (If one guy or gal guesses 998 and another guesses 1001 and the number is 1000, the person guessing 998 will be the winner). The winner will be announced on Saturday November 5th.

Now here are the rules (sorry but we gotta have a couple):

-Contest ends Friday November 4th at midnight. All guesses must be made through 2cool, posted on this thread.

-All guesses must be accompanied with the first name of the youth, ages 6-16, and a picture of them doing something outdoors related. Only one guess per youth however, if you are a 2 cooler with more than one youth, you may enter each youth individually under your screen name. Please do so as separate posts. *Posts without pics of the youth and a first name do not count. The reason for the name and picture is to eliminate multiple entries for one youth.*

-You and your youngster will have to have a valid Texas hunting license at the time of the hunt. This is a rifle hunt and no rifles under a .243 please, but if you don't have a gun, we have a couple of youth models at camp.

-Hunt is for one youth and one Guardian, all hunters must sign release at camp before beginning hunt.

-Hunt is for November 11-12, 2011 only. The dates cannot be changed and this hunt cannot be transferred, traded, sold, or bartered for said youth J. If unable to go on these days, the next closest guess, under the actual amount, will be the winner. Please scroll through thread, if two people guess the same amount, the winner will be the one that posted on this thread first. Please take the time to go through this thread to not post a duplicate number that does not count. Trip must be for youth listed with winning guess (if you enter two youths, the one with the winning guess is the one that goes. Hunt cannot be transferred to other youth. If that youth cannot go, the next closest guess will be going)

-The winning youth's legal guardian must contact us by Monday Noon, November 7th 2011 through www.2coolfishing.com or at [email protected]. If we are not contacted by this date and time, the next closest guess will be the winner.

All the where's and when's of what to bring will be discussed once the winner has been determined.

I think this covers all of our bases here, we kinda threw this together pretty quickly, if we think of anything else, we will add it later.

Once again, this hunt has no guarantee of any harvest and no cash value. This is strickly done for fun and for our 2Cooler friends.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

This should be fun to watch. Good Luck to all !!!!!:clover:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Lil capn, aka Tim (age 9), guesses 157. From this past weekend...


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I know I am reading in to it way to much but is it points, sheds or inches ?

I am not eligible for an entry but would still like to guess on my own :mpd:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Johnny 15yrs old guesses 224 sheds.............


----------



## jag11741 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cris age 15 guesses 183


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Raven 10 yrs old guesses 229 sheds!--and Yes she hunts with her P-Jammies on.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Jennica (age 14) guess = 197. 

Thanks Brett, some youngster will be on a hunt of a lifetime!


----------



## jag11741 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jon age 12 guesses
301


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Jacob, guess is 227


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Keaton age 11 and 198 sheds


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

171


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Reese, age 9, with her first deer. Guesses 262.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Payton (6) says her guess is 87.

No deer yet but here she is cheesin' with her first keeper speck!! Good on ya guys for doing this for the kids!!!


----------



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

Red (Slade) age 9 says there are 275 sheds in the pile.


----------



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

Patrik age 11 says 247 sheds.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Hayden age 15 guesses 120 sheds.


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark age 14. I would say 140. Pic is from a few years ago.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

*Youth Hunt*

Nephew Lorenzo. 12yrs old first deer ever. 162 is his guess.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*How Many*

222 Jordan 12 years old


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

*Marshall guesses 245 horns.*

Marshall, age 15, guesses 245 horns.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Hunter guesses 134 sheds. Age 15 now.


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

Sara (15) with a 112 guess


----------



## inxpress (Mar 2, 2007)

*youth hunt*

garrett age 11 says 151 sheds


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Autumn Age 8 will be 9 this month ( Nov. ) Guess 315


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

Nolan (age 6) guess= 298 sheds


----------



## Fishboy724 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Last Years Buck*

Summer age 13 guesses 233 sheds.


----------



## Bradagorda (Mar 23, 2006)

Ethan Cloudt 13 203 horns


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

*Troy Johnson*

He says 148

Sand Tiger from Duck, NC beach this summer, he did all the work!


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Tyler says 146

Free range Harper, TX Sika from last winter


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Logan's guess is 132 :texasflag


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

nathan age 16 guess 128


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Michael (age 14) guess is 158


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My 14 year old Konnor......he says 114


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Lil Roy wading the surf....he looked at the shed pic and guessed 165...and asked if you shot all those this season? hahaha. He caught a 28" trout last summer wading the surf so he may as well add a nice buck to his collection! We'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

Jared 9 yrs old 115 horns


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

Jackson 13 yrs old 129 horns


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

*Guess*

Raymond trying to nail a turtle!
183 is his guess!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

"Summer" says 150.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

"Autumn" says 152.
Oh, And thanks for doing This for some lucky Kid. Cheers


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

*Guess*

Sorry my pic wasn't attached to previous post!
183 is Raymond's guess!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Thomas age 14. 113 sheds. Pic from last halloween weekend blue hair and all.


----------



## Hooverhog (Mar 20, 2011)

Bryce - 11 years old. His guess is 323 horns.


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

Ty, age 16, guesses 135


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very Cool !!! Great pics!!! Can't wait for this hunt !!!!!!! Looks like a lot of kids have alot of great Moms and Dads !!!!!! Can't Wait !!!! Brett


----------



## bad bob (Oct 27, 2005)

*Guess*

Eric, 15, guesses 189


----------



## bad bob (Oct 27, 2005)

Jared, age 9, thinks it's 172


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*Brainiac*








Brainiac Chris here has spent hours looking at this picture and decided to guess instead and came up with a number of 122


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Very cool Bret, Digging the pics of the kidos!!! :cheers:Bro!!!!!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Ashley 16 yrs old. Taken at Buckskin Brigade June 2010. She says 102 sheds.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Christian age 9 guesses 192. Thanks Brett...you're doing a great thing


----------



## Takem (Jul 9, 2010)

Taylor's guess is 181. (age 9)


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Kate (now 15 yrs.) says 204. She is the one on the left from a few years back!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Abbey thinks 163


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Elijah guesses 99


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Taylor age 9 guesses 116.


----------



## ja13654 (Feb 4, 2008)

connor age 10 138


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

Hunter guesses 100


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Great gesture*

Lauren believes 234


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Tristan - 15, 94 sheds.


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Second daughter*

Chloe (the one in front) says 276


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

John.....age 16

he states that there are exactly 79 sheds in the pile


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Kaylee - 103


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Lily - 141


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

TJ believes there are exactly 111 sheds in that pile


----------



## D RAY (Apr 13, 2011)

*Shed Guess*

Chloe says 95


----------



## D RAY (Apr 13, 2011)

*Shed Guess*

Barrett is 8. His guess is 85. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## cowvalley (Dec 1, 2010)

Austin age 14 says 109...GREAT IDEA..Thanks for suppoting our youth and helping to pass down the love of the outdoors!


----------



## M Jones (Aug 12, 2005)

Tristan 13 guess's 281


----------



## bwsoderberg (Nov 1, 2011)

MaryMargaret is 16 and she says 136 sheds


----------



## thedeerwalkers (Sep 19, 2011)

*youth hunt*

bentley walker age 10 and he guesses there are 139 sheds!


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Makenzie age 8 79 antlers

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Lexi age 6 106 antlers

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Hannah age 16 will guess 105.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Jake, 14, guesses 117.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

(14yrs)Caitlin says 67 sheds


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*84 Sheds*

84 Sheds
Nathaniel
Age 8


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael Todd 10 yrs old. Has license and hunter's ed certificate. And his guess is 142.00


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Aaron 15 guesses 302 sheds


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*256*

Nicolette 
Age 10
256 sheds


----------



## bigdave01 (Jan 8, 2008)

*hunt*

Coltin age 7 161 First buck


----------



## Takem (Jul 9, 2010)

Dalton age 8, getting his first license. 153 sheds.


----------



## BHC (Nov 1, 2011)

*Brooks's first whitetail*

Brooks, Age 7, 188 sheds


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

mat guesses 59 sheds


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Cody says 100


----------



## Droptine7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hunter 13 guesses 177


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Cheyenne says 68


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Bailey-Age 12 says that it's gotta be 160.


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Duplicate post (with age)*

Lauren, age 8, believes 234


----------



## ryanwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Duplicate post (with age)*

Chloe, (the one in front) age 10, says 276


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Andre' (13) says 142


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Nic (now 12) says 101...

(Pic is early AM after an all-nighter of jugging).


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Aron, age 7, says 47.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Megan, age 11, says 61.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Jr (16) says 156


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

My son Cade, says 176 sheds...........


----------



## Hit-N-Run (Oct 23, 2007)

Josh, age 11, says 193 horns


----------



## CTMLT-NWG (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexandra (14) Guessed 89


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bailey says 208 sheds, she's 8 going on 9, Indiana girl will get it done.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Spencer 14 says 287 and good luck to all.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Spencer 14 said 287 the first post no pic.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Jonathan says 154 - age 11*

Jonathan (Age 11) guesses there are 154 in the pile.

Thanks Brett!!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Megan (age 9) guesses 180*

Megan (age 9) thinks there are 180 antlers in the pile!


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

Macie age 11 guesses 123. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

Lexie age 9 guesses 107


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

Lexie age 9 guesses 107. Sorry, forgot pic.


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Guess on sheds*

Colton, age 12, thinks there are 170. Thanks for the oppertunity!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Isabella age 7 says 143, and she can't wait to shoot her first deer ever one day.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

*RJ's Guess*

RJ 10yrs old says 199


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang (May 6, 2005)

Larissa age 10. Guess is 209


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang (May 6, 2005)

Lance age 15. guess is 166


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Zachary is 10 and hoping to shoot his first deer (doe) this weekend. His guess is 167.


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

Gavin Smith, 14, his first buck!


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Hallie age 10 Guess of 122










Not her biggest catch but was just as happy to be out fishing.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

My grandson Blake's (14 yrs old) guess is, 82 horns.


----------



## pipelayer2 (Jun 5, 2006)

JW age 11 thinks there are 93 horns in the pile.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Brooke (11) says she thinks there are 98 sheds in that pile!


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

182


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

*Aiden - Age 7*

Guess 210 sheds. Thanks!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I would just like to say that..I'm VERY Impressed with the way everyone of you are bringing up the future of hunting..Reading this post reminds me of the way I was brought up and I am glad to see that after I"m gone this tradition will continue...Thanks to Brett for continuing the tradition that we all live for


----------



## tan_man_95 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tanner, age 16, guess is 157


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Parker, age 14, guess is 243. Thanks!


----------



## wcutter33 (Dec 1, 2006)

sam 12 guess 124


----------



## wcutter33 (Dec 1, 2006)

James 14 guess 108


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

AUSTIN (11 trs old) =127


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

Trent , age 12 has a guess of 110 sheds.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Cool !!!!*

 Looks like a lot of young hunters out there !!! What a great pile of pictures!!! I have had a better time sitting in the stand looking at pics everyone has been posting than I have looking at the deer LOL.... Cant wait for this hunt to get going !!! Good Luck !!! Here is a pic we took just a few minutes ago at the camp fire .... Havn't been posting much we don't get a very good signal here at the ranch..... Brett


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

*Trey*

Trey age 10 guesses 74. Pic of a doe he killed Sunday.


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

*Travis*

Travis age 7 guess 133.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Looks like a lot of young hunters out there !!! What a great pile of pictures!!! I have had a better time sitting in the stand looking at pics everyone has been posting than I have looking at the deer LOL.... Cant wait for this hunt to get going !!! Good Luck !!! Here is a pic we took just a few minutes ago at the camp fire .... Havn't been posting much we don't get a very good signal here at the ranch..... Brett


Im claiming age discrimination! Im only 44 and my youngest daughter is 17! I cry FOUL! lol

But, its a good thing your doing! And I have enjoyed all the pics posted! Its way better than friday pics!


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Timmy age 11 (will be 12 next Monday) He thinks there are 120 sheds in the pile. Pic is a few years old, Timmy is on the left with some of his wrestling buddy's.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Timmy age 11 (will be 12 next Monday) He thinks there are 120 sheds in the pile. (Now we have a pic of him doing something outdoors he likes)


----------



## splashmonkey (Jul 2, 2010)

*Cade is 6 and he says 130 horns.*


----------



## splashmonkey (Jul 2, 2010)

*Bryce is 9 and he says 211 horns*


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

Kyler 12yrs Old He says 128


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*Kyler 12 yrs. old says 128*


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

*sheds magic*

Landry guesses 90 sheds. 10 years old


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

*Outdoor Hunting/Fishing...Luckenbach Style*

:texasflagGrant G. , Age 7, knows for sure, that there are 144 sheds in that very tricky pile of antlers! :shamrock:


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Jaymen, Age 8, thinks there's 70 sheds in that pile!


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Trace age 12 says 75 sheds....


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great thing your doing here Brett!

Kyle is 9 and this is one of his doe from last season. Our guess is 125.


----------



## mister72 (Mar 27, 2007)

*97*

My niece Reagan now 13 thinks there are 97. Hats off to you Brett!


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Christopher is 12 years old and his guess is 201.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Hats off to Brett and the Holden roofing team. Getting these kids out in the field and on the water is what it's all about.


----------



## charkbait (Nov 1, 2011)

TYLER (6 yrs old) = 137


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Hayden is 13 and guesses 91. Many thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

No dog in this hunt, but want to say thanks to the Holden family and Brett for giving this oppurtunity to one of these kiddos. :cheers:


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*Jolie says 104 sheds*

Jolie Fisher (13) guesses 104 sheds and says to tell Brett to "Get Tight Sucka!" Thanks for letting some lucky kid have the opportunity to shoot a great deer!


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*96*

Buck (16) guesses 96 sheds.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Still getting bad signal here at the ranch.... All I have to say is I wish we could get together and take all the youngsters !!! These are some truly great parent spending all the time it took to get these great pics !!!! Looks like after talking to the group we will be ready to start round 2 for another  This has been a blast seeing all the pics it's all I'm doing while in the deer blind LOL... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

joliefisher said:


> Jolie Fisher (13) guesses 104 sheds and says to tell Brett to "Get Tight Sucka!" Thanks for letting some lucky kid have the opportunity to shoot a great deer!


Get tight sucka !!! Back atcha!!!! LOL can't wait to see who wins!!! This is going to be fun !!!!


----------



## Loudguyfishing (May 14, 2010)

Carlton, age 7, guesses 164.


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

Jackson age 6 geusses 217


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

Isabella age 7 guesses 212


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Great pictures! I love seeing all these kids keeping it alive! Thanks to all the Moms and Dads out there that teach their kids about the outdoors! :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey everyone I am sitting here in my deer stand waiting on the sun to come up and just got a Text from Chuck Richey and his group at Millennium Marine.... They came to our Swordfishing Siminar a won the bid on the white tail shoulder mount at the disabled veterans auction and said they would like to donate that to this Holden Roofing Youth Hunt !!!! Thanks Chuck and family!!!!!! Now we just need a winner!!! Brett


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Dwagg said:


> Jackson age 6 geusses 217


Your black lab (post 154) looks like he's smiling...


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> Hey everyone I am sitting here in my deer stand waiting on the sun to come up and just got a Text from Chuck Richey and his group at Millennium Marine.... They came to our Swordfishing Siminar a won the bid on the white tail shoulder mount at the disabled veterans auction and said they would like to donate that to this Holden Roofing Youth Hunt !!!! Thanks Chuck and family!!!!!! Now we just need a winner!!! Brett


That's a heck of a deal right there!! Chuck is payin' it forward and I'm sure it'll get right back at him!! :shamrock:


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Rahil with his west bay specs.... guess 92 sheds


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Pooja and her snapper.. guess 163


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

Reilly ( 13 ) guess is 48 sheds.

2cool contest.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bayduck said:


> Reilly ( 13 ) guess is 48 sheds.
> 
> 2cool contest.


looks like a landcut flounder to me... nice ones over there.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Hey everyone I am sitting here in my deer stand waiting on the sun to come up and just got a Text from Chuck Richey and his group at Millennium Marine.... They came to our Swordfishing Siminar a won the bid on the white tail shoulder mount at the disabled veterans auction and said they would like to donate that to this Holden Roofing Youth Hunt !!!! Thanks Chuck and family!!!!!! Now we just need a winner!!! Brett


Awesome... there is going to be one VERY lucky kid, and parent. Chance of a lifetime.


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Yup*



InfamousJ said:


> looks like a landcut flounder to me... nice ones over there.


She took 2nd place in the Star with that one . Had the lead for 24 days .

So she is definitely lucky...Maybe lightning can strike twice in the same year ????


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Brett texted me a couple cool shots from the stand this morning...I guess he is not getting a very good internet signal down there so he hasn't been able to post much this week...a couple nights ago he called me and was driving in cirlcles with Dotcom in the highrack trying to get good enough internet service to post pics but I dont think it worked out. 
we are getting pretty excited to see who the big winner is going to be...


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

*youth hunt*



broadonrod said:


> Chuck Richey and his group at Millennium Marine.... They came to our Swordfishing Siminar a won the bid on the white tail shoulder mount at the disabled veterans auction and said they would like to donate that to this Holden Roofing Youth Hunt !!!! Thanks Chuck and family!!!!!! Now we just need a winner!!! Brett


this is going to truly be a once in a lifetime hunt for the lucky youngster...

awesome job to all involved... :texasflag


----------



## Kittylover (Dec 21, 2010)

Tristan (9) 177 sheds


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

*145*

Katelyn, age 8, 145


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

Jakob - 10 years old today - Jakob thinks there are *156 *Sheds.

Just want to say thanks to Holden Roofing for giving some lucky kid a hunt of a lifetime


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Awesome what you're doing! Hunter says 324...


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

Syd ( 11 ) says 32 in the pile. 

She said that she's not sure her .243 will bring down deer that big .


----------



## Aggiewes (Jan 10, 2005)

TJ (age 10) thinks there are 89 in the pile.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*I'm not 16 or under*

But I act 16 sometimes.. Does that Count?
Great Way to make a Lasting Impression on a Youngster Brett (the short time with you in the Blind will surely embed a wealth of Wildlife knowledge they'll always remember).
You and your Crew are Truly a Admirable Bunch of People.
Good luck to the Lucky Winner. I'm sure it will be a Trophy to any
up and Coming hunter. Not to mention the Memories they will never forget.


----------



## stickemdeep (May 27, 2009)

Dylan Age 10 - guesses 288 sheds


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just talked to Peggy at Circle V (Los Cuernos deer contest) and she is going to give the youngster a free entry in the contest ...  Brett


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Justin - 14

Guess is 80


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Thank you for the oppurtunity.*

Gretchen 15 says 126.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Just talked to Peggy at Circle V (Los Cuernos deer contest) and she is going to give the youngster a free entry in the contest ...  Brett


Outstanding, that's very nice of them to step up!!!! Man I love all the photos of the kids. Well Done sir


----------



## Earp (Jul 24, 2009)

Jean is 14 and guesses 76.


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Riley age 6 in at 225

Still trying to upload pic on this half g network in junction. Beyond po'd.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

The wait is killing my son, he has been on 2cool since 7 o'clock!!! refreshing the page very 10 seconds!!! i had to kick him off for a bit so i could get on here... and see who's posting from their blind and not keeping their mind on the deer


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> The wait is killing my son, he has been on 2cool since 7 o'clock!!! refreshing the page very 10 seconds!!! i had to kick him off for a bit so i could get on here... and see who's posting from their blind and not keeping their mind on the deer


7am??.....We've been checking since 12:01am. Hahaha!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

As the crowd chants..80,.................80, ...............80,.................80 

Headed out for baseball tournament in a bit - Will check in later.


Good luck to all.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got finished taking pics of mydeer and my dads buck from this morning ..... AND saw two nice management deer this morning to boot!!! We have taken our best deer ever this morning 
My wife and I hunted together and she videoed my shot and dotcom went with my dad and videoed his shot....I'll get the winner posted in a few minutes dotcom has the paper with the number of sheds and im going to let him post it soon as we get the deer hung up in the cooler..... Then we are going to start round 2  . Brett


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Just got finished taking pics of mydeer and my dads buck from this morning ..... AND saw two nice management deer this morning to boot!!! We have taken our best deer ever this morning
> My wife and I hunted together and she videoed my shot and dotcom went with my dad and videoed his shot....I'll get the winner posted in a few minutes dotcom has the paper with the number of sheds and im going to let him post it soon as we get the deer hung up in the cooler..... Then we are going to start round 2  . Brett


Let's see those deer pics


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Glad you got him Brett!! I'm hoping this is the buck we talked about!!! Thanks again for giving the kids an opportunity of a lifetime!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok been having trouble getting out.... Had to drive to a high spot... Will post pics of our deer later let get to it.... The # is one hundred sixty six...166 Congrats!!!! Pm me your phone number and I'll call you ASAP ...This has been a blast and I can't wait for this hunt!!! We are going to do another one it breaking my heart not to take all these youngsters.... I will post the new one this evening if possible !!!!! Thank all of you for entering and hope to see these kids in the next one!!!!!!!! Thanks for all the kind words too!  Brett Holden / Holden Roofing


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Shorty Bang Bang said:


> Lance age 15. guess is 166


Make us 2 coolers proud!!!
Congratulations Lance!!! Good Job Buddy!! Hope you have a blast. Shoot straight and post pics


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats Lance!!!! Make sure you take plenty of pics!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Congrats Lance!! Make sure you take a bunch of pics!!

Brett, this has been a blast....both the kids and parents enjoyed this. Thanks!!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Have a real Blast young Man!!

Good Game Bret! Really rocks of you guy's there!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats, Lance!!!! Go down there and show 'em how it's done!!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, my little man is bummed (me too), he'd guessed 165! Story of my life! Jkn....congrats to the winner, sure it will be a great wknd! Appreciate you giving us all the opportunity Brett...tell Shayne he should have rigged it better for me! Jkn...see y'all soon one way or another!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

royboy42 said:


> Wow, my little man is bummed (me too), he'd guessed 165! Story of my life! Jkn....congrats to the winner, sure it will be a great wknd! Appreciate you giving us all the opportunity Brett...tell Shayne he should have rigged it better for me! Jkn...see y'all soon one way or another!


Ouch!!! That is close. Sorry to your son, thats tough luck for sure. Congrats to the winner. Good Luck Lance. Get you a monster buddy.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Shorty Bang Bang said:


> Lance age 15. guess is 166


Congrats Lance !!! I am sending you a Pm with my phone # ..... Brett


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats lance!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Way to go Lance- Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Alright Lance! Get a good one!! Thanks Brett for putting this together. It was fun even if my boy didn't win. He already asked me about round 2.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry bad Internet here at the ranch working on round 2 and have a great plan for new contest........ In the works!!!!!! What a great bunch of pics everyone posted !!!! Brett


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Lance is the first post on page 12, if anybody was lookin! 

good luck and be sure to post all the pics!


----------



## Hooverhog (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations Lance, hope you have a great hunt!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Shorty Bang Bang said:


> Lance age 15. guess is 166


Way to go Lance! Have fun and congrats!


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats to Lance. I don't know you Brett, but thanks for doing this for the kids!!!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Congrats to the winner, I hope you have a great hunt!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright!!! Way to Go Lance. Hope ya'll have a Great time and a Good hunt.
Oh, And, Super Cool thread. Love all the pics of the kids in the outdoors.


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Congrats...Round Two should be posted very shortly...:shamrock:


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

whatd you kill brett?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Game On said:


> whatd you kill brett?


 A monster!!!  will post pics tomorrow our best on the ranch ever .... Took him to Los Cuernos deer contest today and he is their best Low Fence deer ever Joyce told me.. She will not have him posted until Tuesday... Thanks Brett


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

What a deal for the dad and a very lucky young man!

Very cool Brett...


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang (May 6, 2005)

*Excited!!!!!!*

Lance is soooooo excited to go on this hunt!!!!!!! I spoke with Brett this morning to line out a few details for the hunt. Brett was excited to be able to do these hunts for the kids. We appreciate the donated shoulder mount (hoefully we get to use it) and the entry into the deer contest. We plan on taking plenty of pics. I cannot thank Brett enough for doing these hunts for these kids. It is something these kids definitely will never forget. We are looking forward to meeting some new people and sharing some memories in the South Texas brush country. Lance would like to pass on to the 2Cool family his thanks to Brett and all the folks that have sent well wishes his way.

Thanks,
Len


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

One of the coolest 2cool threads I've seen in quite a while! Outstanding!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Lance got his monster buck !!!!! . See deer contest leader board soon!!!    Should be first place in all 7 contest his dad entered him in .... What a great father son hunt and that boy can shoot!!!! Will post pics soon!!! Brett


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

That's awesome! Congrats to the young man and dad, can't wait to hear the story. Thanks for making the story possible Brett.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Can't post pics but sure Lance wI'll have them up soon!!! He ended up with a monster 8 pt that was 27" wide outside speed and 25 5/8s inside spread.... I finally got to meet Big Papa from here on 2cool and his wonderful wife, they came down during the Holden Roofing youth hunt and did some picture taking and camp fire story telling while Lance and his dad were here... Lance also took a couple of big boar hogs after he shot his buck... What a great bunch of people and great time !!!!! One of our other lease members took a really nice 175/ droptine buck this morning and we all went to the Los Cuernos/ CircleV deer contest together to finish up the youth hunt weekend ....Can't wait for round 2 ! I'm going to get back to looking for another management buck for the next go round!!!! Brett


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

That is awesome- Can't wait to see ths pics!!

Thanks Brett for such an awesome opportunity- That kid will remember your generosity for a lifetime. 

2cool


----------

